# you know what I mean



## rupertbrooke

The phrase is used when you think that the person listening understands and so you do not need to say any moreYou've got to give him a chance, (you/ya) know what I mean?


----------



## snoopymanatee

We say:

"_Ne demek istediğimi anlıyorsun(uz), değil mi?_"

"_Ne demek istediğimi anladın(ız) mı?_"

"_Ne demek istediğimi anlatabildim mi?_"


----------



## Guner

Or you can skip the first bit ("_Ne demek istediğimi_") and shorten it as :
"_Anladın(ız), değil mi?"_

"_Anlıyorsun(uz), değil mi?_"

"_Anlatabildim mi?_"

or maybe:
"Bilmem, a_nlatabiliyor muyum?_"


----------



## shawnee

Would 'tamam?' also do in this context?


----------



## Guner

shawnee said:


> Would 'tamam?' also do in this context?


Yep 
But I'd say "Tamam (mı)?" "Anlaştık (mı)?" (little bit more formal) as a way of saying "Are we on the same page?"
and in a more informal way :
"T_a'am (mı)?_" (missing the m in the middle) or "Kapiş?" as a way of saying "kapish?", "_ya kno wot i mean?" , "ya feel me?" ,"ya get what im sayin?" ,"got it?"

_


----------



## shawnee

Tamam    	 	 	 	ve Teşekkür ederım  .


----------



## shafaq

shawnee said:


> Tamam                       ve Teşekkür ederım  .


Anladın sen onu..!


----------

